# breeder discarded



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Discarded breeding pair living on borrowed time
Penny Eims, German Shepherd Examiner
Posted: 12/12/2011 3:02 PM








for more info National : Discarded breeding pair living on borrowed time


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Any idea how old these two are and are they able to be separated? I have a friend who has been looking to adopt a German Shepherd and does not live to far away. thanks.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

These two already have an active thread. They are Axel and Gretchen from the Myrtle Beach thread.
Sheilah


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ded-seniors-axel-gretchen-still-urgent-6.html

This is a duplicate thread. Not sure I copied the link correctly. If not, check out the urgent section for this listing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Conway, SC *- Gretchen and Axel are two exquisite German shepherds. 
They have striking markings and carry themselves with the regal nature that shepherds are so well known for. 
Unfortunately, this beautiful pair of senior dogs is scheduled to die. 
In fact, if they are not spoken for by 5 pm on Wednesday, these two noble dogs will be lost forever. 
How did this handsome pair of dogs wind up unwanted at an animal control facility? 
They were used by a breeder who no longer needed them - a person who was "unsuccessful" in securing them a safe new home. 
No longer of use, they have been set aside with little care for what the future holds. 
In fact, the woman who is networking this pair to be saved heard that the breeder actually took both dogs to a veterinarian to be euthanized, but, unable to afford the cost, they were turned over to be "someone else's problem" instead.


----------

